# New Samsung SIRS4040R at CircuitCity



## bwash (Dec 16, 2002)

These are listed on the CircuitCity website for $88.00, there are a couple of recent reviews (July 2007) so maybe they found some in a corner and are selling, ......correction selling/leasing them.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

bwash said:


> These are listed on the CircuitCity website for $88.00, there are a couple of recent reviews (July 2007) so maybe they found some in a corner and are selling, ......correction selling/leasing them.


Yeah I saw that last nite as well, they must have snatched em up from someone or somewhere, still kinda pricy compared to an ebay buy but then again it is a brand new unit.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont' have directv, but my parents do and might consider getting this for them.... i am curious, even though you purchase this and own it you still have to pay a lease fee to directv? and i assume there is the tivo subscription fee on these as well, yes?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The units that Circuit City sell are "Owned" not Leased. You own them.

Circuit City as well as others still sell Directv/Tivo units. They occasionly find some in the back room somewhere. The R10's also sometimes come up.

Lazlo123:

You purchase and own the unit correct. With Directv you pay a flat $5.99 a Month DVR Fee (included in some Base Packages) no matter how many DVR units you have: 1, 2 10 etc.

You do not pay a lease fee. You pay a Receiver fee (First unit on account Free, each additional Unit is $4.99 a Month). This is known as the Mirror Fee.

There are NO Tivo fees at all with Directv/Tivo units. In other words: NO SUBSCRIPTION fees.

So basically: $5.99 a Month DVR Fee.
First unit: Free
Each additonal Unit: $4.99 a Month.

One unit would cost you: $5.99 a Month. Two units would cost: $10.98 a Month. etc etc.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the info! So this seems like it would make a good gift... with no additional fees for them to pay or anything.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't know why these always tempt me. I have more than I know what to do with lol.


----------



## bwash (Dec 16, 2002)

wolflord11 said:


> The units that Circuit City sell are "Owned" not Leased. You own them.


I am afraid that this unit IS under lease (even though you buy it).

When you add it to your shopping cart you have to agree to the DirecTv lease agreement. Here are the first couple of lines of a full page agreement that a buyer will see.

DIRECTV EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM

Thank you for choosing DIRECTV. By signing this Equipment Lease Addendum, you agree to abide by the following terms and conditions.

So please, buyer beware.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting when Directv stopped leasing Directv/Tivo units some time back.

Also, if you look at the Directv units they have "leased" in the Title. This unit does not have that. Maybe call Circuit City and ask them.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

From the product info page.
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sams...89307/catOid/-12877/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

DIRECTV monthly lease fee of $4.99. Each additional receiver applies

Note: DIRECTV services are sold separately. A maximum of six (6) receivers may be leased per year, but not more than two (2) DVR receivers, two (2) HD receivers and one (1) HD DVR receiver may by leased in a given year. On approved credit. A programming commitment is required and sold separately.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

or270 said:


> From the product info page.
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sams...89307/catOid/-12877/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
> 
> *DIRECTV monthly lease fee of $4.99*. Each additional receiver applies
> ...


This is the standard fee be it you Own your units or Lease them.

We still need to confirm if the units are Owned or leased.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

It is a leased unit, Says in 2 places in the description and when you checkout you have to agree to a lease addendum, also a 2 year commitment.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys, today the price has been reduced to $79.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

lancelot said:


> Hey guys, today the price has been reduced to $79.


Not bad 79 just to have it in your possesion temporarily untill you have to give it back someday + 2 more years on commit. I am out of my commitment HMMMM Is it worth 79 for 1 more tivo and 2 more years.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If you have to pay anything beyond the monthly lease fee... then it's a ripoff. I never understood paying $299 for the HR20 and still only getting to lease it. If you're leasing it then there should only be the monthly fee and that's it.



lancelot said:


> Hey guys, today the price has been reduced to $79.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

magnus said:


> If you have to pay anything beyond the monthly lease fee... then it's a ripoff. I never understood paying $299 for the HR20 and still only getting to lease it. If you're leasing it then there should only be the monthly fee and that's it.


Car leases are that way also. XXXXX due on signing. The price you pay goes to the retail outlet you get it from( I assume). I wonder if you have to activate right away as well. Like you did in the old days. I would like to buy one and hold it for a while. But i am sure in the agreement there is something that says it has to be activated within 30 days or some such crap.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Whew Almost made a boo boo! I assumed because i went through the purchase without a D* Account # I could activate whenever i wanted. But in the lease agreement it states must activate in 30 days or get hit with a 150 dollar charge. Also it says this.


YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT YOU HAVE NOT PURCHASED THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT, YOU DO NOT OWN THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT AND THE DIRECTV EQUIPMENT MUST BE USED AND RETURNED TO DIRECTV STRICTLY IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE TERMS OF THIS EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM AND THE DIRECTV CUSTOMER AGREEMENT


So it is a Lease for sure. Thank god I cancelled right away. They dont need your D* # just your Credit card # Which they will bill you if you dont abide. WHEWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

lancelot said:


> Hey guys, today the price has been reduced to $79.


Let me know when its down to $0 including shipping. Since I don't own it that is how much i am willing to pay  

Considering the fact that 1. It is only a 40 hour and 2. If i modify it to have more capacity and have to someday give it back and they can charge some outrageous fee for voiding the warranty it is not worth even 79 bucks.

I will wait with bated breath for my S4 fantasy Directivo. CC can keep this I am happy with my 40 hr tivo converted to 447 hours( Although it may(Will) die someday and i have the original drive so i can start all over again)

Or I may have to sink to the bottom of despair and usa a GULP %^%$#@#$#$# Directv POS.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Not bad 79 just to have it in your possesion temporarily untill you have to give it back someday + 2 more years on commit. I am out of my commitment HMMMM Is it worth 79 for 1 more tivo and 2 more years.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, that's something to think about. Att U-verse just came to my area, so I was thinking about giving it a try, but I still have a ways to go on my commitment.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

lancelot said:


> Billy Bob Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad 79 just to have it in your possesion temporarily untill you have to give it back someday + 2 more years on commit. I am out of my commitment HMMMM Is it worth 79 for 1 more tivo and 2 more years.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I will wait for the Fantasy where the FCC requires Directv to use cable cards. Then when SA Tivos have that capability I might think about it.... if there absolutely no commitments involved to Directv.



Billy Bob Boy said:


> I will wait with bated breath for my S4 fantasy Directivo. CC can keep this I am happy with my 40 hr tivo converted to 447 hours( Although it may(Will) die someday and i have the original drive so i can start all over again)
> 
> Or I may have to sink to the bottom of despair and usa a GULP %^%$#@#$#$# Directv POS.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

That's exactly my point... if I were even remotely interested in getting a Directv Tivo... I would not pay $79 or any other amount.... if it's not going to be owned by me.



Billy Bob Boy said:


> Let me know when its down to $0 including shipping. Since I don't own it that is how much i am willing to pay
> 
> Considering the fact that 1. It is only a 40 hour and 2. If i modify it to have more capacity and have to someday give it back and they can charge some outrageous fee for voiding the warranty it is not worth even 79 bucks.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Whew Almost made a boo boo! I assumed because i went through the purchase without a D* Account # I could activate whenever i wanted. But in the lease agreement it states must activate in 30 days or get hit with a 150 dollar charge.


The "activation within 30 days" was standard even before the lease/own debacle.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

What a Total Rip Off!

You pay $79.00 for a Leased unit, and a 2 Year Commitment.

You cannot modify it in any way, as you have to give it back, or pay a large amount for keeping it when you fail to return it.

Why not just go on EBay and look around. You can find these units on there Brand New for alot less. And can do whatever you want with it since you own it, and no long term commitment.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

sven_kirk said:


> The "activation within 30 days" was standard even before the lease/own debacle.


True but at least it was YOUR Machine to do with as you please.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Well I bought one to replace my ailing series 1 DTiVo. When the rep activated it (the ext 721 trick did not work this time) it showed as leased but I mentioned that all my units were owned he said, "That is an older unit so it should be owned." Then he switched me to another dept. and they changed it back to owned with no problem.

The whole process took about 12 minutes.

I do not know if the process would work the same for adding a receiver but replacing seems no problem.

For me eBay is a very last resort as there are too many chances for problems there. I am willing to pay a bit more for reliability and safety.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Did it come new in the box? Was it new old stock?


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Brand new. The one I received had a intermittent defective card reader and they are shipping another that should arrive today.

As near as I can tell the first one had not been repackaged or ever opened. 

I thought these might have been returned units but for all appearances they are brand spanking new including the manuals and battery in the original shrink wrap. 

As far as the problem it is not unusual for a card reader to be bad out of the box. The second DTV receiver I ever owned had the same problem.

One more thing. Be sure, if you order one, to create a CC account and log in to make your order. If there is a problem with a device ordered online it MUST be returned to a store unless it was ordered while logged in.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> What a Total Rip Off!
> 
> You pay $79.00 for a Leased unit, and a 2 Year Commitment.
> 
> You cannot modify it in any way, as you have to give it back, or pay a large amount for keeping it when you fail to return it.


I suspect you could modify it as much as want. Just put the original drive back in before returning it. Just because it's leased doesn't mean they screwed the top down on it.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

These seem to be all gone now. I must have ordered one of the last in stock for my replacement.


----------



## jdmac29 (Aug 8, 2007)

I ordered mine last Friday got it yesterday. Everything looks new to me. 
The link shows nothing now so I guess they found some and decided to sell them. 
My first dvr was the HR20-700 in 8/06 and I must say since 12/06 it has worked as advertised. I figure I would get the tivo to see how I like it also. Most folks I know have gone from the tivo to this I am going backwards but it was cheaper than a r15 that seems to have more bugs in it that either the hr20 or the tivo.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jdmac29 said:


> ...but it was cheaper than a r15


Aren't they still giving these (R15's) away for free by using the DVR4U2 code at www.directv.com?


----------



## jdmac29 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know I got a good deal on the hr20-700 for $75.00 installed with new dish. My hr20 is great I have read the r15 has had problems and still does. 
Heck it is a tivo and everyone says they are the best.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

jdmac29 said:


> I don't know I got a good deal on the hr20-700 for $75.00 installed with new dish. My hr20 is great I have read the r15 has had problems and still does.
> Heck it is a tivo and everyone says they are the best.


What is a TiVo?

I am confused by your statement.

HR20 is NOT a TiVo, nor is an R15.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

>>HR20 is NOT a TiVo, nor is an R15

These machines are not Tivo DVR's - they are DirecTV brand DVR's. It's pretty easy to tell them apart - all Tivo remotes have a Tivo button and the Tivo logo on the front of the box.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

ForrestB said:


> ...all Tivo remotes have a Tivo button and the Tivo logo on the front of the box.


Be VERY careful with absolutes. I have two Samsung DTiVos and neither original remote has a TiVo button and "TiVo" appears nowhere on the remote.

The only visual indication that the DTiVo is TiVo is a quite small TiVo guy on the top of the box.

Also the TiVo guy only appears in a few of the menus and not even in what used to be called TiVo central. (now DTV central)


----------



## jdmac29 (Aug 8, 2007)

What I was being asked from the beginning was why did I not use some code to get a r15, well I did not know about the code but when I was on circuity city's website the samsung tivo dvr was $77 compared to the directv r15 dvr for $99. 
I negotiated last year with directv on getting a hr20-700 for $75.. 
I figured they gave me a good price on that so I could not get a r15 cheaper than what I was seeing online. My neighbor got a free h20 but had to pay $99 for the r15. I got the hr20-700 at a good price when I said dish network would beat their offer and I no longer had a contract with directv. 
I really did not want a r15, I like my hr20-700 but I needed a 2nd dvr so I can hopefully watch college football in hd without my little boy wanting to watch episodes of cartoons. 
So far I like the TIVO as much as I do my hr20-700 but I must say the 30 second skip on the TIVO is alot faster than the hr20-700 30 second skip advance.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

jdmac29 said:


> What I was being asked from the beginning was why did I not use some code to get a r15, well I did not know about the code but when I was on circuity city's website the samsung tivo dvr was $77 compared to the directv r15 dvr for $99.
> I negotiated last year with directv on getting a hr20-700 for $75..
> I figured they gave me a good price on that so I could not get a r15 cheaper than what I was seeing online. My neighbor got a free h20 but had to pay $99 for the r15. I got the hr20-700 at a good price when I said dish network would beat their offer and I no longer had a contract with directv.
> I really did not want a r15, I like my hr20-700 but I needed a 2nd dvr so I can hopefully watch college football in hd without my little boy wanting to watch episodes of cartoons.
> So far I like the TIVO as much as I do my hr20-700 but I must say the 30 second skip on the TIVO is alot faster than the hr20-700 30 second skip advance.


So, are you saying that you have an HR20 (non-TiVo) HD DVR and a DirecTiVo SD DVR?

I guess I misunderstood your earlier post.


----------



## jdmac29 (Aug 8, 2007)

YES. 
Most everyone I know started with a TIVO but me I started with the hr20-700 so I guess I am going backwards but I wanted to see what TIVO was all about.


----------

